# Keystone Outback 28Rss/rsds Camper



## Swift516

I have a nice 2004 Keystone Outback 28 RSS/RSDS camper for sale. Has a bunk room in the front with 4 bunks, a slide out sofa that makes into a bed, a pullout queen bed in the rear and a full kitchen. Has ducted a/c and heat, three way fridge, bathroom, tv antenna and an awning. Interior is immaculate.

Tires are ok, brakes are fine, wheels have some rust and stickers on outside are faded. There are some cracks in the fender wells and a piece of the underneath plastic has come loose. . No leaks in rubber roof or sides.

Camper has been winterized. Lots of storage, has a hitch and sway bar. Pulls straight. I pull it with a Toyota Tundra.

Message me here or call/text 620-314-7151

Located in Liberal, KS.

Pics to follow.


----------

